# Anyone have help with AdBlockPlus?



## Alix (Mar 26, 2014)

I was goofing around the other day and clicked something and now the topic bars are greyed out instead of the colour they are supposed to be. I think I inadvertently "blocked" them with ABP on my Firefox. 

Its irritating enough that I've switched back to Version 1.0 until I can fix the boo boo. Anyone have some help for me? It's not urgent or anything, just somewhat annoying.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 27, 2014)

You should be able to go into your filter preferences and find the custom rule that was created and kill it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 27, 2014)

Are you certain its ABP thats causing the issue?  I did not know ABP could do anything like that?


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> You should be able to go into your filter preferences and find the custom rule that was created and kill it.



How do I tell which one is the custom rule for that particular item? They all look like gibberish to me. Thanks Frank. 

@Roll Bones, yep, pretty sure. That's what it does. I'm guessing it is reading it as a type of banner ad.


----------



## dcSaute (Mar 27, 2014)

AdBlock Plus uses a "standard" database of ad servers, updated periodically.

it also uses "custom" settings.

in Firefox, if you go
Tools
Add-ons
tab / list item "Extensions"

you should see AdBlock Plus 2.5.1 (latest version)

click on "More"
then  "Filter Preference"
then tab "Custom Filters"

anything shown in "Custom Filters" is something - specifically a "server / URL" - you clicked on and added to the "things to be blocked" list.

push come to shove, delete all custom filters.....


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2014)

Alix said:


> How do I tell which one is the custom rule for that particular item? They all look like gibberish to me. Thanks Frank.
> 
> @Roll Bones, yep, pretty sure. That's what it does. I'm guessing it is reading it as a type of banner ad.


How many custom rules do you have Alix? You could try removing one at a time until you find the right one. Start at the last one and work your way up. Worst case scenario is you start getting some more ads after that, but as you know it is much easier to get rid of the ads then to get them back.


----------



## FrankZ (Mar 28, 2014)

You can also reset your counters and then go to a site, check the counters and you should see what is being blocked (it would increment).


----------

